# Latest To Me Smiths Clock



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

This has just come cost me Â£10 seems to be working fine ,but no wind up key so ordered a set of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-SET-OF-2-CLOCK-WINDING-KEYS-ODD-EVEN-ALL-SIZES-BRASS-STAR-PAIR-/230951077230?pt=UK_Clocks&hash=item35c5c1c56e

The only thing I can find wrong is the door glass doesnt fasten on to the clasp thing :mda: not sure if it has worn or what ,


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely, bit of TLC and you will have that sorted.

:yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice - the inside looks pretty identical to my Enfield.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Lovely, bit of TLC and you will have that sorted.
> 
> :yes:


already know how to sort the clasp , :thumbup:



AVO said:


> Very nice - the inside looks pretty identical to my Enfield.


It does dont it :yes:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Am I right in thinking the only way to stop this clock from striking is to let it wind down ? And if so which one is it has you look from the front ? The Mrs has gone work and not speaking because she said it kept here awake all night , haha


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I am not 100% certain which is which, though I suspect the one on the left as you look will wind the striking train, as the hammer mechanism is on that side. But I may be wrong, and any help or confirmation would be appreciated.

Try bending the hammer arm upwards (slightly) to move the hammer a bit further from the gong and soften the strike.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I had a similar noise problem with my Swiss Hunting clock. I cut a bit of soft leather from a belt, glued it on the hammer, and it's still there 20 years after. Nice soft strike on the hour and half hour...

Mike xxx


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks lads , will try that :thumbup:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

AVO said:


> Try bending the hammer arm upwards (slightly) to move the hammer a bit further from the gong and soften the strike.


Tried this it doesn't seem to make any difference in the sound it even strikes or it doesn't , any way can only be another 3 or 4 days till it winds down now , Wonder if she will start speaking then ? :flirt:


----------

